# Oldchurch hospital



## neoncity (May 18, 2012)

Oldchurch hospital originated from the Romford union workhouse, which had been built during 1838 and 1839. In 1893 the workhouse was renamed the Romford poor law institution and an infirmary block was added. During WW1 the infirmary of the institution became an auxiliary hospital for the Colchester military hospital with 82 beds for sick and wounded service men. Further additions were built, and in 1929 following the abolition of the poor law guardians the workhouse and its infirmary came under the administration of Essex county council who converted the buildings into the currently known Oldchurch hospital. The hospital which incorporated the old workhouse buildings was much expanded during the 1930's to have over 800 beds. Oldchurch closed in 2006 with its last patient being seen on the 15th of december.
With the exception of the one building left standing, the entire hospital has been demolished to make way for new housing.
Visited with 4201Chieftain.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 18, 2012)

Great shots mate! Luv the stairs...looks like sum interesting decay goin on, i like it!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2012)

Great report looks like the wooden fire surround is heading towards the door unaided! it will look nice in its new home?


----------



## 4201Chieftain (May 18, 2012)

Really good report there neon, the pics are great!
Thanks again for showing me the place!


----------



## TeeJF (May 18, 2012)

Loks a bit trashed but extremely enticing! Nice pics.

And is it just me or does the front look like Woodside at Barrow Gurney?


----------



## skeleton key (May 18, 2012)

4201Chieftain said:


> Really good report there neon, the pics are great!
> Thanks again for showing me the place!



Il second that Chiefy 

Neon, some cracking stuff there and you found some lovely bit‘s I missed too.
Have a few places you guys will like as all about what we share 
Plus we all seem to be bumping into each other anyway as of late
Great stuff


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 18, 2012)

Nicely done mate. Trashed but still looks like a good splore


----------



## nelly (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful shots Neon


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 18, 2012)

Great stuff dude! Thanks for posting these


----------



## abel101 (May 19, 2012)

liking the stairs, looks a brilliant explore 
cheers for sharing!


----------



## Jane Doe (May 19, 2012)

Enjoyed looking at your photos and the outside of the building is beautiful


----------



## neoncity (May 19, 2012)

4201Chieftain said:


> Really good report there neon, the pics are great!
> Thanks again for showing me the place!



Thanks! and your welcome, had a really fun day


----------



## neoncity (May 19, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Neon, some cracking stuff there and you found some lovely bit‘s I missed too.
> Have a few places you guys will like as all about what we share
> Plus we all seem to be bumping into each other anyway as of late
> Great stuff



Thanks SK! Was our second visit there and diddnt get to see everything on first, so went in every single room this time to make sure we diddnt miss anything.
Will probably bump into you's again sometime soon, so see you then haha


----------



## neoncity (May 19, 2012)

Jane Doe said:


> Enjoyed looking at your photos and the outside of the building is beautiful



Thanks Jane, Think its a beautiful building too, just dread to think whats gona happen to it 
And welcome to the site. Look forward to seeing some of your pic's soon


----------



## Silent Hill (May 19, 2012)

Nice bit of social history there.


----------



## Mandy58 (May 27, 2012)

That was the nurses home. I lived there as a student in the 1970's. It was rather dilapidated even then! I noticed when I was passing recently that the nurses home was still standing. I wonder why it hasn't been demolished with everything else. I thought perhaps it was listed, but I would have thought that if it was, it would have been kept in a better state of repair.

But maybe the fact that several generations of students lived there explains the state of the place!

Thanks for posting these pictures, it's interesting to see what it looks like inside now.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 28, 2012)

Great pics, love the staircase. Shame though about that terrible view from that lovely oval window


----------



## Mandy58 (May 30, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great pics, love the staircase. Shame though about that terrible view from that lovely oval window



That view is the new hospital. Bit of a maze, I've not worked there but I've occasionally had to go there for appointments. I always get lost. I used to be able to find my way around the old hospital.


----------

